# Impossible de créer une partition Boot Camp.



## novice95 (7 Février 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voilà plusieurs heures maintenant que j'essaye d'installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook Pro. 
Lors de l'ouverture de l'assistant, j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant: "
*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant. Le disque doit comporter au moins 39 Go d'espace libre".
*
Après vérification dans l'utilitaire de disque, je dispose d'au moins 60Go.







Voilà les infos quand je fais un diskutil list dans le terminal. 

```
Last login: Thu Feb  7 15:17:37 on ttys000
Admin:~ Admin$  diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            437.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 41.3 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.8 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +1.6 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegarde... 1.6 TB     disk3s2

Admin:~ Admin$
```





Savez-vous d'où pourrait provenir ce problème ? 

D'avance merci pour vos réponses


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

Bonjour *novice
*
Tu as théoriquement *61 Go* d'espace vacant dans ton *Conteneur apfs* --> ce qui pourrait permettre un repartitionnement.

Mais l'existence de *snapshots* (instantanés du volume) est susceptible > au cas où ils retiendraient comme occupés des blocs placés en queue d'espace du *Conteneur* --> d'empêcher la constitution d'une bande continue d'espace libre en fin de partition et par là la possibilité d'un repartitionnement.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les *snapshots* existants

Poste le retour.


----------



## novice95 (7 Février 2019)

Hello Macomaniac, 

Merci pour ta réponse. 

Effectivement, il existe 6 instantanés. 
Ma dernière sauvegarde date pourtant de ce matin. 


```
Last login: Thu Feb  7 15:47:29 on ttys000
Admin:~ Admin$  tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-06-210354
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-06-215918
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-07-112047
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-07-130708
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-07-144738
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-07-154240
Admin:~ Admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

Tu peux fermer le robinet des *snapshots* en allant à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* --> décoche la case : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*".

Passe à présent la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime les *snapshots* en lot. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin terminé la purge" en signal de complétion.

Quand c'est fini > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du *Conteneur apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## novice95 (7 Février 2019)

Merci pour ces commandes. 
J'ai maintenant 206 Go disponibles. 

Voici le résultat: 

```
Last login: Thu Feb  7 15:47:29 on ttys000
Admin:~ Admin$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:

Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-07-162748
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-07-154240
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-07-144738
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-07-130708
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-07-112047
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-06-215918
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-02-06-210354
Admin:~ Admin$
Admin:~ Admin$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   500G   296G   202G    60%  833329 9223372036853942478    0%   /
Admin:~ Admin$
```


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

Ça verrouillait un espace considérable !

Tu n'as qu'à tenter l'installation de Windows à présent.


----------



## novice95 (7 Février 2019)

Voilà que je réessaye d'installer Windows. Je n'ai plus de message d'erreur relatif à la nouvelle partition. 
Boot Camp m'indique maintenant qu'il est impossible de créer un disque USB démarrable, faute de place disponible sur la clé. 
J'ai pourtant introduit une clé USB3 de 32Go qui a été formatée au préalable.


----------



## macomaniac (7 Février 2019)

Pour les questions relatives à l'installation de Windows : je passe le relais à *Locke*. Car pour ma part > je n'utilise pas Windows et ne suis pas au fait des techniques de son installation.

- attends le passage de Locke dans ton fil ​


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2019)

novice95 a dit:


> J'ai pourtant introduit une clé USB3 de 32Go qui a été formatée au préalable.


Assez curieusement Apple préconise une clé USB 2.0... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...que tu formateras en FAT32 avec Tableau de partition GUID. Par défaut, je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème avec une taille de 8 Go.

Je t'invite quand même à lire ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...surtout pour l'utilisation du bon fichier .iso et pas un autre.


----------



## novice95 (7 Février 2019)

Merci Locke pour tes conseils. 
Je viens d'essayer avec une clé USB2 de 8GO. 
En ce qui concerne le fichier, j'ai téléchargé ce matin Windows 10 1809. J'ai vu que tu recommandais dans ton autre post la version 1803 mais je suppose que depuis lors, le problème de cloud est résolu. 

De mon côté, une des premières étapes lors de l'ouverture de Boot Camp est la création de la clé bootable. Pour l'instant, l'utilitaire ne m'a encore rien proposé en ce qui concerne la taille de la partition. Je lui ai pourtant déjà renseigné le chemin d'accès de l'image ISO.


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2019)

novice95 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne le fichier, j'ai téléchargé ce matin Windows 10 1809. J'ai vu que tu recommandais dans ton autre post la version 1803 mais je suppose que depuis lors, le problème de cloud est résolu.


Non. Il faut donc utiliser la version 1803 pour être sûr que l'installation se fasse sans problème. Ensuite tu feras la mise à jour sous Windows avec Windows Update.


----------



## Locke (7 Février 2019)

Petit rappel...


novice95 a dit:


> 0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk2


...qui est le format de Windows, donc bien relire ma réponse #9 avec le format FAT32 et Tableau de partition GUID.


----------

